# Vauxhall badge replacement



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The badge on my Insignia eother fell of or it was nicked, to tell the truth i`m glad in a way because all that chrome was not needed. I dont want to put the same badge back on so i`m looking for something different for the front.

I`m 45 years old so a skull wouldnt go down well at work.......


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Why don't you change the grill to a badgeless one a bit like the Vxr insignia but no badge you can get them from Lmf I got one on my car


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Irmscher Grille is what you want, not cheap but really change the looks. I have 1 on my Vectra C and think is brilliant, better made and makes your car that bit more individual. Steinmetz make a grille to I think


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmf is a nice opc style one

Or as above, if you fancy splashing out, can't beat an irmscher


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a strange thing, I've noticed quite a few Insignias with the grill badge missing whilst driving around London, then I also noticed the increasing number of "plain clothed" Insignias with with discrete blues and twos also with the grill badge missing, so I'm thinking it's a quick easy way for old bill to quickly recognize each other.... anyone else seen this?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Samba1360 said:


> Here's a strange thing, I've noticed quite a few Insignias with the grill badge missing whilst driving around London, then I also noticed the increasing number of "plain clothed" Insignias with with discrete blues and twos also with the grill badge missing, so I'm thinking it's a quick easy way for old bill to quickly recognize each other.... anyone else seen this?


I have indeed noticed that too :/

Surely they aren't really a thieves target :?


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

No, I think they remove them so other old bill instantly know they are "plain cloths".


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Buy a new one then spray it black, that's what I did to mine. Then wrapped the backing plate matte grey and I ended up spraying the whole grill gloss black to match it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My car is White so a all black grille would look very nice  see what santa brings.

I do like the idea of not having one at all if the police think I`m one of them


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Samba1360 said:


> Here's a strange thing, I've noticed quite a few Insignias with the grill badge missing whilst driving around London, then I also noticed the increasing number of "plain clothed" Insignias with with discrete blues and twos also with the grill badge missing, so I'm thinking it's a quick easy way for old bill to quickly recognize each other.... anyone else seen this?


I work in a VX dealership & these do get pinched on a regular basis, they even take the adapter plate under the badge. You're looking at £40+ to get it replaced. You then have those that buy a Holden or Opel badge instead .


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Samba1360 said:


> Here's a strange thing, I've noticed quite a few Insignias with the grill badge missing whilst driving around London, then I also noticed the increasing number of "plain clothed" Insignias with with discrete blues and twos also with the grill badge missing, so I'm thinking it's a quick easy way for old bill to quickly recognize each other.... anyone else seen this?


I've never heard of this.

Although, out plain clothes cars are Volvo's, Mondeos and Hyundias. And they all have their badges on.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

mr v6 said:


> I work in a VX dealership & these do get pinched on a regular basis, they even take the adapter plate under the badge. You're looking at £40+ to get it replaced. You then have those that buy a Holden or Opel badge instead .


That's weird

I work for Vauxhall and have never been asked for one :lol:

Must be the places or suttin


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Would this be any good, i`veheard theycan be a pain to fit..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAUXHALL-...DEBADGE-SPORTS-GRILL-NEW-IN-BOX-/400629184977


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Would this be any good, i`veheard theycan be a pain to fit..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAUXHALL-...DEBADGE-SPORTS-GRILL-NEW-IN-BOX-/400629184977


You take the bumper off but it's not hard to do

Buy the one off this seller and it'll be with you Tuesday 

http://bit.ly/19JunTu


----------

